# Stihl 028avSuper question?



## FullCry (Dec 19, 2008)

I need a closeup photo or diagram of a Stihl 028 av Super chain saw for the right side. It is twenty five years old but hasn't been used a whole lot. The bar oil is leaking out over a three day period or so and making a mess.It is coming from the oiling mechanism behind the chain bar. I see one oil jet and a hole that appears that another oil jet should be there but I don't know. Any help either by advice or links to diagrams or photos would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for any help. PS the leakage is occurring when the saw is stored.

FullCry


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't have any pictures to send post, but an area to look at would be where the bar adjuster pin is. This is the pin that has a screw going through it that lines up with the hole on the bottom side of the bar. It helps put tension on the chain by pulling the bar forward when the adjustment screw is turned.

If the bar was installed without the pin aligned with the hole in the bar and then tightened down, it can cause the pin to be driven into the oil tank causing a leak. Look in the channel the pin rides in for any cracking of the oil tank.


----------



## FullCry (Dec 19, 2008)

Not that, I have already checked --thanks though. There is what appears to be an oil jet behind the metal chain guide which seems to seal the oiling mechanism. There is also just a hole that oil comes out of and there is a cutout area in the metal piece that lets the oil get to the chain. It seems the oil is coming from the hole. Why is there an oil like jet and also the hole?


----------

